# Audi RS6 Saloon (C5)- Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

An Audi RS6 saloon booked in for a Paint Correctional detail over 3 days, with Nanolex to be applied to new alloys, upgraded later RS6 hubs and calipers.
With the owner looking to fit Blisteins when he can finally get them from being on order, to lower the ride height slightly and a possible Miltech system the car is pretty much how he wants it.
Personally I love the look and think it holds a certain old school appeal.

*Upon arrival.*





































Started by removing some trim to gain better access and give a thorough clean, soaked overnight in warm APC,










Some vinyl removed from the aluminium trim,



















Engine bay clean using Meguiars apc and various brushes,




























APC applied through the foam lance x2,










Exterior trim and shuts cleansed with various brushes,





































Washed using the usual safe practices and de-contaminated,










At this point the alloys were to be removed to enable a clean and Nanolex to be applied to the areas requested, unfortunately this was not possible due to the bolts being overtight and my handheld pneumatic struggling, to avoid risk of damage I carried on with the alloys on the vehicle, a thorough clean using apc and various brushes.

Vehicle pulled inside and taped up, some bird lime etching on the bootlid flattened down using Mirka pads 2000 & 4000 respectively,




























Several sets with Fastcut+ on an orange Hex-Logic pad,










A few panels before and after using the same polishing approach, prior to refinement,

*Bootlid.*



















*O/S Rear qtr.*



















*N/S Rear qtr.*



















*Passenger door.*





































Work in progress,




























This year more than any other, etchings on the bonnet and possibly volcanic ash?










Several sets with FCP and removed,





































Rear lights polished using IP3.02 on a Meguiars spot pad,



















Paintwork refined using #205 on a Festool finishing pad,










*Final day.*

Vehicle refoamed and rinsed, then a thorough IPA wipedown to paintwork, alloys etc..

Engine bay dressed using 303 aerospace protectant, carbon and painted areas polished and protected with Prime.










Paintwork glazed using EZ acrylic via the DA,























































Alloys, hubs and calipers sealed using Nanolex Professional,










Britework polished using Autosol and fine grade wirewool,










***Tyres and rubber trim dressed using CG new look and lightly buffed after a couple of hours.
***Glass cleaned with 3M glass foam and sealed using Nanolex UGS.
***Rubber seals nourished using SV Seal Feed.
***Paintwork protected with Zymol Destiny.
***A final wipedown some hours later using Britemax detailing spray.

*Results.*

(1st 4 pictures in full sun.)


















































































Thanks for looking, respectful comments welcomed and appreciated.:thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Looking good, funny, it didn't look too bad until you started to correct it showing the 50/50s, very nice and well done to you.

I would have kept the trim as black though, not a fan of silver bits on black cars, spent a fair bit of dosh on mine to get rid of that look.


----------



## Svig (May 13, 2009)

Great job!!!!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

great work as always Rob :thumb: whats your views on the new megs spot pads?


----------



## LJB (Dec 28, 2008)

Flawless finish as always Rob. Keep the write ups coming !

Well done.


----------



## Nuzzy-B (Mar 26, 2010)

looking nice


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

ALANSHR said:


> Looking good, funny, it didn't look too bad until you started to correct it showing the 50/50s, very nice and well done to you.
> 
> I would have kept the trim as black though, not a fan of silver bits on black cars, spent a fair bit of dosh on mine to get rid of that look.


I think it breaks the black up a little and works well with the mirrors and window trim, all down to individual taste I suppose, if the car was any other colour than black then I would be inclined to agree with you.



-Kev- said:


> great work as always Rob :thumb: whats your views on the new megs spot pads?


Cheers Kev, the spot pads are very nice and a great shape, almost like a cone shape so the backing plate has plenty of protection.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks Rob, i saw Epoch's recent thread on them too.


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

Stunning just stunning my Next car if i could afford it 
Great job and write up Rob :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Fine work again!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice Rob


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Brilliant job Rob. Just needs some silver wheels to finish it off. Looks better with the chrome trim showing. Not a fan of dark wheels on dark cars.


----------



## craig todd (May 17, 2009)

stunning, looks like a different car.


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Nice work rob, lovely finish you achieved, you can't beat black when its been corrected. Maybe it's just me, but I think the offset on the wheels looks wrong and they could have done with a higher offset to bring them in under the arches, each to their own though


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

A great 50:50 shot on that door shows the correction work well. A beautiful clarity to the paintwork in the afters. A top job :thumb:


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Good work


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very nice and thorough job, especially on the paint! :thumb:


----------



## Dtfrith (May 22, 2010)

Looks great, amazing car looking how it should.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Excellent work  lovely finish and depth.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

As per usual Rob a lovely job, a friend had an identical car a few years ago was lucky enough to get a drive in it & what a machine ! 

Baz


----------



## herbie147 (May 30, 2010)

WOW! That finish looks awsome.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Wicked work Rob :thumb: Thanks for posting


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Perfect work Rob, Finish looks stunning mate.:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning work as always mate :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Great finish as usual...


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice work Rob.

Neil.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Awesome work Rob:thumb:


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Great "attention to the Details" Rob :thumb:

In your threads I don´t now what can I tell you more, your work is superb :thumb:

I´m a big Fan, can you give me your foto whit an autograph?! :lol:

Serioursly, your work "Rocks"! 

Best regards,

Big Fan (Jorge)


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

excellent work nice car aswell

give me a job haha


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work Rob :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

stunning very nice indeedie very nice car as well.


----------



## tamandlee (Mar 14, 2010)

its great when you can make such a visible difference to a car which looks fine in the beginning but by the end is awesome. Personally I am not keen on the wheels, the colour for me is fine but the offset reminds me of a beach buggy!! Also I think I would have kept the vinyl provided it was tidy as the car looked meaner and more modern before, but at the end of the day as long as the jammy git who owns it is happy who are any of us to judge.


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

Quality of work top notch as always rob. I love the Audi RS range but them wheels look like they stick out much to far. Did the current owner have them fitted or was they on the car when he purchased it?


----------



## thejudd (Jun 10, 2010)

nice work, i'v gota get me a da or rotary at some point.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

dal23 said:


> Quality of work top notch as always rob. I love the Audi RS range but them wheels look like they stick out much to far. Did the current owner have them fitted or was they on the car when he purchased it?


Cheers Dal, the owner has had the wheels fitted recently, there are spacers fitted which probably adds to the wider stance, the ride height needs to be adjusted yet also.
In the flesh the look suits the car well and the main thing is the owner is pleased.:thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

lovely work mate. How much are those wheels new:doublesho


----------



## Mardave Mad (Jan 5, 2009)

Fantastic work!!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks great mate

Although this bloody ipad won't show some of the pictures for some reason


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

i know its an old post but there's just something about this car .Nothing i can put my finger on. It just looks right..........Like its calling you a wimp for not driving it. I'll get back in to my cave now


----------



## dazlee03 (Oct 6, 2011)

Tidy !


----------



## ben-150 (Nov 7, 2010)

Good work and nice RS6:thumb:


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Great job, looks good all black! Massive breaks too.


----------



## scott25.10 (Nov 30, 2010)

nice work


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

wow, what a machine.


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Stunning work on an awesome car..


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

Looks epic, very nice looking motor. Great work.


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Great job on the car, nice finish


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

What a beast, fantastic job.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for the thread revival guys, a really enjoyable detail.:thumb:


----------

